# Cube Method



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

So im gonna start this training method (i think hahaha) it seems to me the routine is a little ummm well easy.. Is it ok to add some sets to this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2014)

No. Just follow it. If you are new to powerlifting you are most likely underestimating it's toll.

And recovery is of utmost importance.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Got it POB let me ask this, those set schemes are all for working sets obviously. So warm up with pyramid scheme will be fine right.. Well my question is there any real difference warming up PL style and BB style ?


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dude, by the time you finish regular bench, close grip bench and 1 inch off the chest bench w/ pause, you will say to yourself  "shit, now I still gotta do all my accessory lift?"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Got it POB let me ask this, those set schemes are all for working sets obviously. So warm up with pyramid scheme will be fine right.. Well my question is there any real difference warming up PL style and BB style ?


Warm up for bench where say you have 300 for working triples

bar x 10
95 x 10
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 to 265 x 2
285 x 1
Then work sets.

Do it however you like really just don't blow your load doing your warm up.  I mostly shoot for 30 reps prior to hitting 225 but that's really just a thing in my head.

It can also help to do front side and rear laterals with 5lb dumbbell as well as 10 reps of 50lb dumbell rows.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Dude, by the time you finish regular bench, close grip bench and 1 inch off the chest bench w/ pause, you will say to yourself  "shit, now I still gotta do all my accessory lift?"



Alright lol, i get it..


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Warm up for bench where say you have 300 for working triples
> 
> bar x 10
> 95 x 10
> ...




I get it,, good idea get them shoulders nice and warm,, good advice


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 26, 2014)

If your using your true maxes the program is tough. The first time I ran it I thought it was easy. Now I'm running it with true maxes and im spent after every workout.

like pob said the 3 days rest is key. I just starting realizing this a few months ago. 

You also have to remember these programs are to increase your 1 rep max on the 3 lifts. Nothing else.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey guys I got another really green question here... What is a deadlift with a 1" defecit? Apparently im doing those tomorrow but have no clue what that is hahaha


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Nevermind I googled it...Got it


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 26, 2014)

Just stand on a plate.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 26, 2014)

Here ya go, dude.......


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2014)

Alright one last green question (for now) so tomorrow will be my first day and also a dlift rep day... His ebook does not go into much detailabout bands except to say he doesnt like em from the floor... How should one incorporate bands or even chains if at all at this point? Any


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 27, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> So im gonna start this training method (i think hahaha) it seems to me the routine is a little ummm well easy.. Is it ok to add some sets to this?



I was thinking the same thing, Even debated just doing 5x5 again for the sheer amount of volume in comparison.
I'm about to give it a run as long as it doesn't leave me feeling like 5/3/1
Going to run the 'kingpin' version ... I think. Not sure how it is laid out and explained in 365Strong but:

http://www.jtsstrength.com/articles/2013/10/28/cube-kingpin-can-work/


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 27, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Alright one last green question (for now) so tomorrow will be my first day and also a dlift rep day... His ebook does not go into much detailabout bands except to say he doesnt like em from the floor... How should one incorporate bands or even chains if at all at this point? Any



I might get a bit flamed by some PLers here, but I dont think you need to worry about bands and chains for your first cube cycle. I agree with Jim Wendler when he says "if you have to ask if you need bands and chains, you don't need them yet."

Get familiar with the basics of powerlifting, and then add the bands and chains to the mix.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I might get a bit flamed by some PLers here, but I dont think you need to worry about bands and chains for your first cube cycle. I agree with Jim Wendler when he says "if you have to ask if you need bands and chains, you don't need them yet."
> 
> Get familiar with the basics of powerlifting, and then add the bands and chains to the mix.


I don't think cube even uses bands or chains.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 27, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think cube even uses bands or chains.



He doesn't. I've read the book. Lilly doesn't think they are necessary for Raw PLers, but says they can be used on the "Explosive" days if you really want. At least that's how I remember reading it.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 27, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I might get a bit flamed by some PLers here, but I dont think you need to worry about bands and chains for your first cube cycle. I agree with Jim Wendler when he says "if you have to ask if you need bands and chains, you don't need them yet."
> 
> Get familiar with the basics of powerlifting, and then add the bands and chains to the mix.



Thanks brother this makes total sense to me, and I really didnt want to worry about these items at this point anyway.. But I obviously dont want to short change mysekf either.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 27, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Even debated just doing 5x5 again for the sheer amount of volume in comparison.
> I'm about to give it a run as long as it doesn't leave me feeling like 5/3/1
> Going to run the 'kingpin' version ... I think. Not sure how it is laid out and explained in 365Strong but:
> 
> http://www.jtsstrength.com/articles/2013/10/28/cube-kingpin-can-work/



Program looks brutal to me . lots of work there I am going to consider this also


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 27, 2014)

Your right about the bands he says dont bother unless its your thing... Hey about the waves do you progress up 5% in each wave I am unclear on this but read somewhere (not his book) that this is the progression? My initial thought was (i had gathered from his book) that each wave is based off whatever your new one rep max is calculated at?


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 27, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> He doesn't. I've read the book. Lilly doesn't think they are necessary for Raw PLers, but says they can be used on the "Explosive" days if you really want. At least that's how I remember reading it.



He also says that box squats are not necessary for raw lifters. That's when I stopped reading. Lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 27, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks. 

I think I'm gonna start using some bands on deads. My deadlift feels so off right now.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 28, 2014)

So guys in wave 2 how do you calculate new PR? Just go off a calculated 1 rep max after a heavy day? How dies progression work in the 3 waves?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 28, 2014)

Blob u use the same PR for all 3 waves. The percentage go up by 5 percent from wave to wave. On week 10 u test your maxes. 

I'm gonna send u the new cube right now.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome thanks ecks


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm starting to think Lilly don't know WTF he is doing as he keeps changing it left and right and as now don't even follow it it's all heavy work these days with him he is just strong as hell and has always been he was pulling 700 in High School.

How many of the solid programs like Westside change? All the real damn solid ones don't really change because the are very well put together.

Just because someone starts training a certain way for a little while and give ity a name don't make it great.

Anything is great for a beginner though.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 1, 2014)

So SFG your saying basically yeah go for it for a short time and let it evolve from there? I looked into Westside Barbell, and it seemed to be honest to be really complex


----------

